# Ego Shooter *Training



## Bepow (11. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben in Kooperation mit dem Clan Kampfverband, viele Shooter Techniken erarbeitet und veröffentlicht.

Schaut mal vorbei und wir sind offen für Ergänzungen: http://kreuzfeuer.net/gamer-upgrade/egoshooter-trainingsmodule/


----------



## Bepow (22. September 2018)

544 Klicks und keiner kommentiert?


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2018)

Ich hätte eher zu der Seite an sich ein paar Anmerkungen. ^^


----------



## MikolajPL (25. September 2018)

544 Klicks und keiner kommentiert?

Ich klicke auf alle Themen hier bei buffed.de ...
Machen Andere vielleicht auch so?
Dann musste ich feststellen, dass mich das Spiel "S.K.I.L.L. - Special Force 2" so überhaupt nicht interessiert.
Hauptsächlich wegen Pay2Win in den Kommentaren bei Steam ...


----------



## Bepow (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte eher zu der Seite an sich ein paar Anmerkungen. ^^

 

Wir freuen uns über jede Rückmeldung, auch aus Webmaster Sicht


----------



## Bepow (8. Dezember 2018)

Der Link hat sich geändert und die Seite hat ein Update bekommen.


----------



## Bepow (9. Dezember 2018)

Die Seite mit den Ego Shooter Trainingsmodulen hat ein großes Update bekommen und der Link wurde auch geändert - schaut mal rein, sehr nützlich http://kreuzfeuer.net/gamer-upgrade/egoshooter-trainingsmodule/


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2018)

Mir fehlt irgendwie Struktur bei der Seite, das würde der Lesbarkeit gut tun.

 

Anker-Links, oder das Ding gleich als One-Pager pro Kategorie aufziehen, damit man schnell das erreicht, was interessiert.

Und beim Trainings-Modul eine Unterteilung nach Skill - Anfänger, Gelegenheitsspieler etc.


----------



## Bepow (30. Januar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir fehlt irgendwie Struktur bei der Seite, das würde der Lesbarkeit gut tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo ZAM,

 

danke für die Rückmeldung. Wir haben nachgebessert und die gewünschten Anker gesetzt :-)


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2019)

Und jetzt noch einen Button, um jeweils wieder nach oben zu scrollen


----------



## Bepow (2. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch einen Button, um jeweils wieder nach oben zu scrollen


 

Wir haben nun ein Button, das rechts-unten erscheint zum hochscrollen. Den haben wir dann für die ganze HP eingebaut und auch auf der anderen Seite zum Thema Clan Management Anker gesetzt. Jetzt gefällt mir das ganze auch besser 

 

Wir werden noch den Footer bearbeiten damit der Vermerk 'Stolz präsentiert von WP' entfernt wird.

Ein Snipped für jede Seite wird erstellt.

Ansonsten werden die Inhalte weiter ergänzt, die Bonus Videos ganz unten ersetzt und neue Grafiken werden sicher dazu kommen.

 

ZAM gibt es außer diesen Punkten noch etwas zu tun, damit Besucher sagen: 'die Seite hilft weiter und ist in jeder Hinsicht professionell erstellt'?


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2019)

Ein Punkt, der mir auch fehlt: Die Mobil-Ansicht nochmal überarbeiten - vielleicht das Menü mitscrollen lassen, ein paar Sachen "entladen", bspw. die Youtube-Einbindungen, dass die erst onclick/ontouch ausgeführt werden.

Aus Datenschutzsicht wäre eine 2-Klick-Lösung oder zumindest der Einsatz der Domain youtube-nocookie.com statt youtube.com auch sinnvoll.
 
Und was bei dem Thema der Seite toll wäre:

Ein Guide-Tool, dass dich Step-by-Step vom Anfänger zum Profi führt. Gefiltert nach Spielen. Dazu vielleicht noch "Map-Guides" für Map-Control - In Bild- und Video-Form - Mit Pfeilen, Taktiken usw. Genaueres Konzept kann ich dir hier aber nicht geben. ^^ Die Seite wirkt an sich halt weiterhin etwas Strukturlos zusammengeworfen. Aufräumen vielleicht und neu strukturieren?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2019)

Die Ladezeiten der Seite sind auch mehr als optimal. Die Seite braucht fast 25 Sekunden, bis sie "fertig" geladen ist und überträgt dabei ca. 18 MB. Wozu verbaut ihr da 770xY bzw. teilweise 800xY Bilder mit jeweils ca. 100kB Größe, wenn die sowieso nur auf 400xY runterskaliert angezeigt werden?


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Ladezeiten der Seite sind auch mehr als optimal. Die Seite braucht fast 25 Sekunden, bis sie "fertig" geladen ist und überträgt dabei ca. 18 MB. Wozu verbaut ihr da 770xY bzw. teilweise 800xY Bilder mit jeweils ca. 100kB Größe, wenn die sowieso nur auf 400xY runterskaliert angezeigt werden?


 

 

Das liegt vor allem an den von mir erwähnten (vielen) Direkteinbindungen der Youtube-Embeds. Das sollte erst on demand geladen werden.


----------



## Bepow (5. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aus Datenschutzsicht wäre .. zumindest der Einsatz der Domain youtube-nocookie.com statt youtube.com auch sinnvoll.


 
Danke für eure Rückmeldung  Wir haben zunächst alle Video-Links durch youtube-nocookie.com Links ersetzt.


----------



## Bepow (6. Februar 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Ladezeiten der Seite sind auch mehr als optimal. Die Seite braucht fast 25 Sekunden, bis sie "fertig" geladen ist und überträgt dabei ca. 18 MB. Wozu verbaut ihr da 770xY bzw. teilweise 800xY Bilder mit jeweils ca. 100kB Größe, wenn die sowieso nur auf 400xY runterskaliert angezeigt werden?


 

Hi spectrumizer, wir haben 70% der gesamten Bilder auf der Homepage durch zugeschnittene Bilder ersetzt. Man merkt den Unterschied bei der Ladezeit, besonders bei den drei (mit Themen) voll gepackten Seiten. Danke dafür


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2019)

Ihr habt aber immer noch mehr Requests durch die vielen, sofort integrierten Youtube-Embeds, als wir mit Werbung ^^

Bastelt Euch mal ein Preview-Script, damit die Videos nur maximal mit den Vorschaubildern zu sehen sind und das Embed-Iframe erst auf Klick an der Stelle integriert wird.
Ich wette, die Seite wird dann um das gefühlt 100fache beschleunigt.
 
Habe mal als Vorlage eine stark abgespeckte Version meines Plugins für Video-Embed-Ersetzungen eingefügt. Die Original-Version habe ich irgendwann aus DSGVO-Sicht angefangen zu entwickeln - mit Zwei-Klick-Lösung. Die kennt auch Facbeook, Twitter-Videos und Vimeo-Embeds. Die hier angehängte Version ist auf youtube beschränkt.
 
Einfach das Plugin im Wordpress installieren - fertig. Das Plugin ersetzt auf allen Seiten und Artikeln die bereits eingebauten Iframe-Embeds von youtube durch ein Platzhalter-DIV. Das DIV zeigt das Vorschaubild des Videos mit Overlay-Abspiel-Button (Siehe CSS-Datei zum Ersetzen) und lädt bis zum Klick keinerlei Daten und Scripte von youtube.com. Das sollte die Ladezeiten und vor allem Requests im Hintergrund deutlich entschlacken. Die beiliegende CSS-Datei muss ggfs. euren Styles entsprechend angepasst werden.


----------



## Bepow (11. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... ein paar Sachen "entladen"...
> 
> Aus Datenschutzsicht wäre eine 2-Klick-Lösung sinnvoll.


 



ZAM schrieb:


> Habe mal als Vorlage eine stark abgespeckte Version meines Plugins für Video-Embed-Ersetzungen eingefügt. Die Original-Version habe ich irgendwann aus DSGVO-Sicht angefangen zu entwickeln - mit Zwei-Klick-Lösung. Die kennt auch Facbeook, Twitter-Videos und Vimeo-Embeds. Die hier angehängte Version ist auf youtube beschränkt.
> 
> Einfach das Plugin im Wordpress installieren - fertig. Das Plugin ersetzt auf allen Seiten und Artikeln die bereits eingebauten Iframe-Embeds von youtube


 

Hallo ZAM, vielen Dank für den Anhang! Ich hab das Paket im WP-Admin installiert + aktiviert und sofort wurden alle Videos in der 2-Klick-Lösung angezeigt    Im Pagebuilder Elementor werden die Videos weiterhin wie vorher eingebaut    Da ist dir alles perfekt automatisiert gelungen, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Februar 2019)

Die Seite ist jetzt auch in ca. 2 Sekunden geladen. Top.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2019)

Hat halt ein para Macken, bspw. wenn Videos nebeneinander stehen. Wie gesagt, ihr müsst ggfs. ein bisschen an der CSS-Datei rumspielen, um das für eure Zwecke anzupassen. ^^


----------



## Bepow (15. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein Punkt, der mir auch fehlt: Die Mobil-Ansicht nochmal überarbeiten
> 
> 
> Ein Guide-Tool, dass dich Step-by-Step vom Anfänger zum Profi führt.
> ...


 

Die Mobilansicht machen wir dann zum Schluss.

Zum Thema Guide-Tool überlegen wir uns was.

 

 



ZAM schrieb:


> Hat halt ein para Macken, bspw. wenn Videos nebeneinander stehen. Wie gesagt, ihr müsst ggfs. ein bisschen an der CSS-Datei rumspielen, um das für eure Zwecke anzupassen. ^^


 

Ich denke auch, einmal zusammen werfen und neu strukturieren ist der nächste Schritt damit das Design und die Videos darauf angepasst werden können. Einpaar neue Grafiken sind auch fällig.


----------



## Bepow (18. Februar 2019)

Wir werden noch den Footer bearbeiten damit der Vermerk 'Stolz präsentiert von WP' entfernt wird.
 



Bepow schrieb:


> Zum Thema Guide-Tool überlegen wir uns was.


 

Beide erledigt, schaut mal vorbei: https://demirpolat.de/gamer-upgrade/egoshooter-trainingsmodule/


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2019)

^^ Aber kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und den Text bzgl. Unterstützung aus dem Footer nehmen? Link und Logo (Fansite) ist ok. ^^


----------



## Bepow (22. März 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> ^^ Aber kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und den Text bzgl. Unterstützung aus dem Footer nehmen? Link und Logo (Fansite) ist ok. ^^


 

Schade drum, ihr habt sie doch unterstützt oder? Der Text wurde entfernt. Die neuen Grafiken kommen nach und nach und das Projekt neigt sich dem Ende zu


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2019)

Unterstützt hat einen offiziellen klang, wie in finanzieller Richtung, was ja nicht stimmt.


----------



## Bepow (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche einen Partner für das Projekt kreuzfeuer.net.

Die Homepage umfasst 9 sauber ausgearbeitete Seiten über die Themen Ego Shooter Training und Clan Organisation. Die Urheberrechte für Texte und Bilder sind größtenteils schriftlich gesichert. 

 

Die Startseite kann frei gestaltet werden. Ihr könnt extra Seiten anlegen und für eigene Projekte werben/ verlinken. 

Wenn ihr Interesse habt, schreibt mich bitte privat an. Die Domain ist aktuell PW geschützt.


----------

